# Wiper Motor Wiring 2 - Adding a second park location!



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

For those of you interested in using wiper motors to power your props, you might find this video interesting.
In it, I show you how to use the park features and, more importantly, add a SECOND park location so you prop will stop part way around a cycle before being allowed to continue. Check it out!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

cool, thanks for posting that


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

This is even more great info on wiper motors for props. Just out of curiosity ... have you ever used your skills to correct any issues with the wiper motor in your car?!? That would be too funny if it ever came up.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

What's that? You can use wiper motors in a car??? That's a novel idea! LOL No... haven't had to work on one in an actual car.... yet!


----------

